# what to look for in roller pigeon?



## boyien03

What do people look for in performing roller pigeon, even before they start to roll? Apperances? Any signs? That shows they might be good roller pigeon? The eyes, body shape, legs, feather, colors, anything?

I was told that if the eye was pearl looking like, it would be a good one?


----------



## RodSD

Hard to say. Some people claim they can pinpoint a good one just by looking. Some say that those birds that perch high is good. To me the best to tell is just fly them and pick the good ones.


----------



## fresnobirdman

boyien03 said:


> I was told that if the eye was pearl looking like, it would be a good one?


the eyes don't matter, the birds appearance is all in the genes, 
the only thing that you can tell from a young bird is if it has soft feathers, that means that its parents were both soft colors.

the appearance of rollers cant determine if the bird can roll or not, 
the only way to tell if the bird can roll is to fly it.


----------



## fresnobirdman

one of my first foundation cock looked like a common street pigeon, with the big nose and beak, it was the best roller i have ever seen, i was too stupid to fly it in the winter with my kit.....


----------



## MaryOfExeter

The only thing eye color ever effects in pigeons, is if you're showing them 

Fly the birds. If they are good genetically, they will roll, if not, they won't. Shape/size of body, wings, and whatnot may effect speed or length of flying, but the rolling ability should be your #1 concern for now. Then you can add in other traits to your breeding program.


----------



## yellowking

Study from the best fliers in the world and you should be fine. In case you don't know, Monty Neible, Joe Bob Stuka, Don Ouellette, and the best of the best did not get to the world cup by selecting rollers by eye colors, feathering, colors, etc.

Just breed the best together and you will get results. Disregard everything else, those who talks the most about color, eyes, etc are the ones still searching for that spot on the world cup's list.

Keep this in mind and you will do fine. Good luck and I wish you the best. Happy Flying!

Yellow


----------



## boyien03

*Thanks*

Ok, thanks everybody....


----------

